# Power Steering Fluid Question



## louisvanwilker (Dec 30, 2007)

My car is low on it. this is the only thing i dotn know bout my car. Will my local store have what i need? what do i need?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Power Steering Fluid Question (louisvanwilker)*

Pentosin CHF 11S Synthetic Hydraulic Fluid


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Power Steering Fluid Question (louisvanwilker)*

If you haven't done anything about this yet, no, you local flaps (freindly local auto parts store) will not have the special fluid used in VW power steering and the auto trannies.
You need to go to a VW Specialty store, or a VW dealer.
The stuff is expensive. $14-$24 a liter, depending on where you buy it.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Power Steering Fluid Question (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_You need to go to a VW Specialty store, or a VW dealer.

CHF11S is what you'll get at the dealer or specialty shop. It's also available at many, quality parts stores - and yes it's a bit more than the generic stuff.


----------

